# Free Drawings! <3



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I have 6 slots open ATM. 
I will draw any fish but this is directed towards bettas. Just post a picture of the pose you wish your betta to be in. 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Will post a picture of the template in my next post ;-) 

Also, I will do any tail type.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Computer is acting up.....:evil:

Here is one of the templates:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15114&pictureid=95418


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's another template:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=15114&pictureid=95442


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Do mine plz


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Will do!

1.DatBetta
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Drawings will be posted here and in an album just for a backup


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could you do one of my fish? I really don't mind which one I'd like a surprise:-D

heres my albums

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=43339


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, I'll keep it a surprise  
1. DatBetta
2.Indigo Betta
3.
4.
5.
6.

4 slots open


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you do my Levi for me?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Absolutely!
1.DatBetta
2.Indigo Betta
3.PonyJumper101
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi PetMania! Can you draw my Trinette as a memorial? She was my first baby betta. Its not the best pic, but it's my fave. S.I.P. Trinette!

Thanks!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Could you draw my Artemis?  If possible, could you put "Slippers" in the corner of the photo? It's what my mum calls her, lol!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll get'cha both ;-) 
1.DatBetta
2.Indigo Betta
3.PonyJumper101
4.Tank Gurl
5.Elsewhere
6. 
one slot left. When it's filled, the next people only have to wait 'til the next day as I will try to get all of the drawings done within a couple of hours. Who's it gonna be? lol

Tank Gurl, sure do you want me to put "SIP Trinette" at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

If you can, could you add my Indy?  it would be appreciated


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

1.DatBetta
2.Indigo Betta
3.PonyJumper101
4.Tank Gurl
5.Elsewhere
6. betta lover1507 

Sure! I'll get working on all of the drawings.Each one should be done by tomorrow night and I'll post the link to all of them ;-) Thanks guys. For anyone who wanted their picture done, I'll add you to the list tomorrow night.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Tank Gurl, sure do you want me to put "SIP Trinette" at the bottom of the picture?


Yes please!! Thank you so much!!! =)


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd love one of my boy when you're open again!
Just let me know!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure, check in tomorrow night ;-)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So sorry everyone. With the holidays and such, I have totally been distracted away from drawing. I will finish al of the drawings right now and for those of you waiting, I have 6 more slots open:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Could you do my Bella??


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Sadly my boy passed when he arrived will you right sip on it or something? Thank you


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

1.lexyfly- Bella
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


Okay, I'm done with the drawnings! I'll get pics of them and post them ASAP


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

DatBetta said:


> Sadly my boy passed when he arrived will you right sip on it or something? Thank you


 Awe, I'm so sorry. Yes, I will make the drawing a memorial.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's everyone's drawings! Sorry they are not in order, but they have the name of your betta on it  

Hope you like them!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Very pretty! Is that Pongo?


1.Lexyfly- Bella
2.Flint-
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you looks great.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thank You!*



PetMania said:


> Here's everyone's drawings! Sorry they are not in order, but they have the name of your betta on it
> 
> Hope you like them!



Thank you I love the drawing of Ellis :-D


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

thank you so much petmania! Its awesomely adorable! =)


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Do atlas please? :-D


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

When are you going to start on mine?!?! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I have been really busy. I'll try to do them in the next few days if I can. School is demanding.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

PetMania said:


> Here's everyone's drawings! Sorry they are not in order, but they have the name of your betta on it
> 
> Hope you like them!


Oh my gosh, it's adorable! Thank you! :-D sorry it took forever to reply :lol: i'm usually busy (quite often lol)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It's alright. I am too. Sorry to everyone that asked for a picture! I am so busy now with school that I barely have enough time for my fishies, let alone internet. I hope to get back to y'all soon over winter break!


----------

